# Which of you remember the Scott DH aero bar?



## Progen (Dec 28, 2011)

Came across this in a bike mag and it sure brought back memories although I had mine in 1990. Probably old stock by then.










Seems to be missing the bridge in this photo.


----------



## IJBcape (May 27, 2011)

Haha neat pic.


----------



## fyrftd (Jun 28, 2012)

*still works*

I am still riding my same bike from the 80's with my Scott DH bars! Just tonight, my brace on the end broke


----------



## Progen (Dec 28, 2011)

fyrftd said:


> I am still riding my same bike from the 80's with my Scott DH bars! Just tonight, my brace on the end broke


I'm sure yours is still in better condition than the one in the photo I posted. 

You'll need to hunt around for another brace or else the bars will be close to unusable and after a few rides, when you look at it from the side, you just might find them out of alignment.


----------



## fyrftd (Jun 28, 2012)

*Bridge not broken, just shifter mount riser off of the bridge*

I have a picture of the bridge, but I only just joined so I cant post pictures yet.

http : / / farm8.staticflickr.com/7113/7460311958_edbe4ca868_o.jpg is the link if you delete the spaces up front in a browser address block

Yes mine is in a bit better condition ;-)

I'm not sure what to call it to get an effective search. I have a request in to Scott-sports and posted on their facebook page, hoping for an enthusiast to notice and reply.


----------



## fyrftd (Jun 28, 2012)

*shifter boss mount repair / replaced on vintage scott DH aero bars*

I realized later that the "shifter boss" that broke is a removable piece from the alternate brace. I have bolted on a short conduit piece (~same dia. of handlebars) and attached / installed my old shifters back on my bike.

View attachment 283414


View attachment 283415


----------

